# Big Serving Log



## Rayrock5_10a (Apr 20, 2013)

This log is 5' 5" long. I plan on cutting it in thirds.
The first third will be a gouged out big honkin' serving trough!
Would anyone have any ideas on how to quickly, safely remove the inside (like making a canoe)?
I would prefer if I could retain large portions of the waste for other smaller projects like pens, handles, etc.
What would you think be the best all round tool?
thanks in advance.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Kerf the deepest sections with chainsaw. Blast out the chunks with an 8 pounder. Smooth and taper the sides with adz, framers slick, hook knife, drawknife or convex spokeshave. Compass plane if you have one of these fancy schmancy snob tools. An axe and a sculptors gouge will work too. Keep the handles short-less fatigue and fewer lost or sliced body parts. Good luck. Steve, On Wisconsin.

There exists, but I can't find it, a blog on carving an ocean going canoe in Dominica. I happened to be there while the work was done. Its purpose was to help the younger Caribe natives connect with the old ways. It was used to travel from Dominica to South America. Proved some anthropologists hypothesis. Very interesting process. The top two planks, largest ones became sides. The canoe was filled with water and sand. As it was emptied small fires dried the outside of the log, and made the gunwale larger than the sides of the log. Planks became the taller sides. If I can find my photos I'll shoot'em off to you. Good luck.


----------

